# Router bit suggestion needed



## alexeygu (Dec 14, 2013)

I am trying to achieve the identical look of the raised panel doors attached . The raised panel profile looks different to me than the traditional ogee that Freud and others sell. Can anyone recommend how to achieve this look? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum Community.
Merry Christmas
Looks like a commercially built door the bit was probably profiled especially for them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2


===


alexeygu said:


> I am trying to achieve the identical look of the raised panel doors attached . The raised panel profile looks different to me than the traditional ogee that Freud and others sell. Can anyone recommend how to achieve this look? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alex,

Welcome to the Router Forums! We are glad to count you among our members. I hope this is a very nice Christmas and New Year Holiday Season for the entire Eygu family.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like #8682 Ogee to me.....


----------



## alexeygu (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the help and warm welcome! Is there a benefit to using the vertical raised panel bits over the horizontal one? Otherwise the MLCS profiles look identical to me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, you can get them at a lower cost and they are safe to use..unlike the big honker ones...and that take more HP to run...

==



alexeygu said:


> Thanks a lot for the help and warm welcome! Is there a benefit to using the vertical raised panel bits over the horizontal one? Otherwise the MLCS profiles look identical to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While many bits appear to be the same you will find variations between brands. If you happen to find bits from two different brand names that have exactly identical profiles they are both made by the same company.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike said:


> While many bits appear to be the same you will find variations between brands. If you happen to find bits from two different brand names that have exactly identical profiles they are both made by the same company.


In restoration carpentry... that is the challenge, matching profiles. Not going to help, but if the originals where commercial, then they were probably done on a shaper... which the same that Mike said about variation between brands, is true with shapers also. 

But if you match it fairly close, as long as the proportions are the same, most people aren't going to notice those "slight" differences. Another thing you can do to mask that is to not put two doors (old and new) in mirror of each other, sometimes making an extra door to do that... Or putting a new door as a single or on the other side of a corner cabinet. (So the pattern is broken up before it, the perspective is different or the lighting is different on it.)

You're going to run into "other" challenges with getting grain, color and finish to blend in. With color and finish, most commercial cabinets are sprayed.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Suggestion, place a layer of plastic cling wrap on an area with the profile. 2 obtain a tube of epoxy putty (cheaper the better) 3 press a thick lay so when hardened you can handsaw a section to hold against the router bits in question to see if it really matches.

Also good for wrapping around door edges to create a custom mold for edging or window sections when used with wood putty or sandpaper.

Welcome and good luck - Baker


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Richard.
Good Technique.
Thank you.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Richard.

It looks like a CSI technique. Isn´t it?

All the best for you and your relatives in the new year!!!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi
I've used my grand kids air dry modeling clay instead of epoxy also to make profiles -just because it was handy.
Dennis


----------

